# The Day The Earth Stood Still Ship



## LARSON DESIGNS (Nov 15, 2013)

The Ship and the figures to.
Model was built and lit and painted by Randy Neubert.
Model kit is from LARSON DESIGNS/LUNAR MODELS. :thumbsup:


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

Very cool visuals. Though the Gort/Klaatu scale appears a bit off.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Cool!

2 questions. How big? and how much?


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

The ramp folds out from the top of the saucer ridge BTW.


----------



## MartyS (Mar 11, 2014)

Ship looks good, Klaatu looks good. But I have to agree with the other 2 comments: the ramp is not correct, and Gort should be much larger, his shoulder should be above Klaatu's head.


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

Good movie, boring model, yours at least has an open door and interior, looks good


----------



## Skymods (Feb 5, 2001)

That is the giant 1/35th scale Lunar Models vauform kit from about 25 years ago. It's just under 16" in diameter. 

The ramp looks wrong in the painted photos because it needs to be flipped 180 degrees.

Attached are a few pics I just took.

Dave


----------



## WOI (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks for the info,if you could let us know what the price is,I will
be set.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

woof359 said:


> Good movie, boring model, yours at least has an open door and interior, looks good


I was going to say this would have to be one of the simplest, easiest vac form kits ever made. The inclusion of the figures and an interior make it a much more enticing purchase.


----------



## crowe-t (Jul 30, 2010)

*Klaatu barada nikto* :lol:

Awesome movie! 

This model looks nice but Gort should be a bit larger.


----------



## fxshop (May 19, 2004)

The ramp is fine, I have the model on a 1/4" riser that's why its not going all the way to the top flat top area. Very thick model with clean lines and easy to build... I built it to the old Lunar instructions with a few mods here & there but basically right out of the box... Cool kit, a must have for any collector or model builder... If you have any questions regarding the build call me 1-650-568-3400 Randy...


----------



## crowe-t (Jul 30, 2010)

fxshop said:


> The ramp is fine, I have the model on a 1/4" riser that's why its not going all the way to the top flat top area. Very thick model with clean lines and easy to build... I built it to the old Lunar instructions with a few mods here & there but basically right out of the box... Cool kit, a must have for any collector or model builder... If you have any questions regarding the build call me 1-650-568-3400 Randy...


Can you post some pictures?

Nevermind, I see those posted by Larson Designs are yours.


----------



## fxshop (May 19, 2004)

And yes Gort could be taller but if you put Gort in the front and Klaatu with a little space off set you can force the figures scale... The figure are a bonus anyway... Randy


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

Very glad to see this post. I still have this kit unbuilt, but it's packed in some boxes and I'm not sure which one!


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

fxshop said:


> And yes Gort could be taller but if you put Gort in the front and Klaatu with a little space off set you can force the figures scale... The figure are a bonus anyway... Randy


LOL! Well, yeah, and if I dress up as Klaatu for Halloween and take a picture I can "position myself" next to Gort at the perfect scale. :tongue:


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

The bottom of the saucer is flat, and doesn't have the flat "Jupiter 2 Style Ring" along the bottom.


----------



## WOI (Jun 28, 2012)

I knew that,I did watched the movie too.


----------



## Skymods (Feb 5, 2001)

Y3a said:


> The bottom of the saucer is flat, and doesn't have the flat "Jupiter 2 Style Ring" along the bottom.


The bottom is flat, but it definitely does have the "Jupiter 2 style ring". The outer edge of the saucer looks to be raised up from the ground about 18" or so.
At 17 minutes in, there is a real good shot of the soldiers trying to get the ramp open that illustrates this.

Dave


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

So we're now in the Full size set vs SPFX model comparison.


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

The scene you are referring to on the DVD is most likely clearer and brighter than the original prints of the film. According to interviews in FILMFAX magazine, the ship was supposed to appear to be floating a foot or so off the ground, so the set was built with a platform set back from the edge and painted black so as not to be obvious. It was the best that could be done at the time, given technology and budget. Plans show the ship as being mostly flat on the bottom. 

The ship did make an appearance on VOYAGE TO THE BOTTOM OF THE SEA in which a lighted ring had been added to the ship. This addition is still on the model which is now in the possession of Bob Burns.


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

Ya know, if that's really the case, they probably could have done a slightly better job of it.


----------



## Skymods (Feb 5, 2001)

nautilusnut said:


> ...the ship was supposed to appear to be floating a foot or so off the ground, so the set was built with a platform set back from the edge and painted black so as not to be obvious.


I never knew a floating ship was the original intent. In that case, it does work pretty well. I just never saw it that way before. I thought the "lip" was just a design feature. 

There is no lip visible at the end when the ship takes off. The model definitely has a flat bottom.

Dave


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

*Bob Burns*

Bob should really have his own question and anwser thing at Wonderfest


----------

